# Sawgrass SG800 bypass tray not feeding



## mrpauldobson (May 14, 2015)

Hi all.Just bought the optional bypass tray for our sg800 and we are having problems getting it to spool the paper. 

It works fine with thin A3 copy paper but doesn't seem to like our True pix sublimation paper at all (its a large size sheet - 24.5" x 13"). Unsure if its because its a lot thicker, it wont even try to suck it up at all and just comes up with a red light and error message suggesting putting paper in the tray or form feeding it.

I've made and registered a custom paper size in the printer preferences and also tried experimenting with the various different paper options available in the power driver (media street 3lb seemed thick enough).

Any idea what i'm doing wrong?

Thanks in advance,
Paul


----------



## hckyplyr26 (May 13, 2017)

Did you ever get an answer? I am also having this issue. I've tried all the things you did as well. It's annoying that it does not even try. I also tried with a sheet of paper that came with the printer and that did not work either.


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

Did you also make a custom size paper in the powerdriver?


----------

